

Ask HN: Kill Hollywood or Empower Hollywood?  - stoneage

Where do you stand? Paul released his RFP to "Kill Hollywood". Jason wrote a post to "Empower Hollywood".<p>I ask, because I am inspired to solve the problem in this space. I am interested to see what HN sees as the future of the entertainment industry.
======
christianreed
Do what you're good at. The tech industry blows at content. It's great at
disruptive technology. Do that, but don't forget the goals of what you're
doing... The goal should be that great content gets made. That means that
people in Hollywood need to eat.

Of course, in the future Hollywood people may not eat quite as well.

Of course, in the future Tech people may not eat quite as well either.

~~~
jasonglaspey
I was having a similar conversation with a friend of mine the other day, and I
think what PG pointed out was really poignant, that content doesn't have to be
movies and TV shows.

I do like the occasional movie, or TV show, but I don't need nearly as much as
I used to. With Netflix and Hulu and YouTube, I don't have to wait for _new_
content, just new to me. And there's plenty of legacy content to keep us happy
if we really require a 22 minute sitcom.

